# 2nd opener, 2nd goose!



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Hunted Saturday morning at a NE Ohio lake. Spooked 20 mallards that were roosting next to the spot we were setting up! We set out 20 duck decoys and 12 goose decoys and a duck mojo. Had ducks buzzing us early, but couldn't get any to land. Later, we got some shots at passing ducks 30 yards out. They circled around us but just didn't want to come closer. My buddy got 1 mallard. I wounded one that landed is some thick stuff. Couldn't find it. Coulda had a couple more ducks if we had shot better. I think the wood ducks have all gone south. 

Later in the morning, we had 2 geese buzz right over our heads, 10 yards up. Hit one as it was flying past. We both shot 3 times at it and it still didn't die. Chased it onto land, then it went back in the water where we were able to close in on it. Shot it in the head and it still dove when we tried to retrieve it. Got it in the net and in the boat finally. It was bleeding good, but 10 minutes later it was still alive in the boat, so I finally had to slit its throat! Those geese sure are tough to kill! It's only my 2nd goose ever. We were both shooting BB rounds too!

My buddy had a cracked choke tube in his gun that finally gave out and tore the end of his barrel off. Luckily nobody was hurt. He had been hunting with it cracked for a year or 2.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Try using bismuth bb,s for geese. Kills em dead. Lot less work and less chasing. It's worth the money. Steel hardly ever penetrates the breast meat far enough to hit vital organs.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I may try those Bismuth BBs. I don't like wounding birds.

Fyi, we did come to a complete stop in our boat with the trolling motor turned off before finishing off the goose. Thanks EZbite for pointing out the possible illegal action in my story.


----------

